# Review of the new Pyranha BURN.



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey Leland, good to hear from you. Great Write-up. Sounds likne an awesome boat. I should be getting the Prijon Hercules today and can only hope I have feedback as positive as that to share. Unfortunately My demo will likey be limited to a lake for now. 

Beyond ready for moving water, Dave[/i]


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

cross. think it over, give a call.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the indepth review. I have paddled the h3-245 but at 210 it felt a little small. However the 255 seemed huge. Did you really think you were on the upper end of the range for the new Burn M? I would really like to try one of these out but I find that at my weight I am inbetween sizes.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Awesome review Leland. Looks like a must try. Thoughts on the Burn vs. the M3?
Evan


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

first off, I did not feel like I was anywhere close to the top weight on the medium Burn. I guess I would say I'm somewhere in the middle. I would be happy to put 35lbs of overnight gear in it and still creek. it was the h3 245 that felt like I was at the top of the weight range at 170.

as for comparisons to the M3, I would say that the Burn is certainly higher performance. I haven't paddled the M3 in a couple of years, but I would say the Burn is a good bit faster than the small one, and at least as fast as the big M3. it's also narrower, which made it easier to get good aggressive vertical strokes in. it planes out better than M3 so it ends up turning faster and being very maneuverable at speed.

I wish I could say more, but I would have to go back and paddle the M3 again.

Dave - good hearing from you as well. Hercules looks like a solid boat - should be a good one for you.

Leland


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Just picked up the Hercules today. Looks and feels nice. Good outfitting, Really performed well this afternoon on Viele Lake.


----------



## vincent (Oct 16, 2003)

Lelend, I boated with you along with Warren Wilson 7 or 8 (9?) years ago a short run here in CO. I in my invader and you in the cutting edge, new inazone. Thanks for the burn review, will have to check one out. I'm curious about your impressions of the stretch for an inbetween boat. Thanks!


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

For you retailers - what are your ETAs on the large Burn? Any ballpark dates?


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Any retailers out there? Don? Earl?


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

Golden River Sports. Also there is a good chance you will be able to check out demo burns, 420s and stretchs in Pueblo the 22 and 23 of this month.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

How good is that chance? I would like to try one out and was going to probably take run down there that weekend so can you update us as to whether you will have the Burns down there?


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*The Burn*

We should have the BURN in the shop very soon. Will let you know as soon as it arrives. We will have a demo available. T-ROY Golden River Sports


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Burns coming soon*

I was told yesturday by Pyranha that we should have a demo and a couple for retail (med) by the end of next week. Lg should be a end of Apr early May and the small in mid-may.

Can't wait to try this one.

-Sean


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Ok, so does this mean that one of you will have one at Pueblo on the 22nd and 23rd?


----------



## heater (Mar 22, 2006)

*burns*

Pueblo it is - 22nd.


----------

